# New Florida Loft - ACE IN THE HOLE LOFTS



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the new loft. It is still not finished, but far enough for the birds to break it in. 

Ace

One thing I want to point out is the way the ends of the deck are left open for better air flow under the loft.

View attachment 13924


The two holes in the center covered by wood strips are the opening to the 2'X2'x8' aviary that is comming soon. The loft can be divided into two sections as will the aviary, thus the two openings for cocks and hens. The trap will be right on top of the aviary.

View attachment 13925


The birds look happy in their new southern home. 

View attachment 13926


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good lookin' loft and beautiful birds!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks good so far..! Are those perches the same ones that I seen in the trailer? LMAO.....


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good lookin' loft and beautiful birds!


Thanks Becky. The two birds in the upper right are now yours. I did get your MO. I will send them Monday.

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Timber said:


> Looks good so far..! *Are those perches the same ones that I seen in the trailer?* LMAO.....


Yes they are. They were so easy to clean I had to bring them with me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to the great state of Florida!!!! 

Nice birds!


----------



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

What's the size of your loft? Height?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

lookin good in the neighborhood


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

finally in Fla! no more cold winters for you! looks great...glad your all settled in.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its a great loft, and nice looking birds. I'm taking it that you just moved there, so I'm glad you made it safely. Your lucky to be in florida, except during hurricane season. Thats the only time I wouldn't like it there. mindy


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Napoleon's Loft said:


> What's the size of your loft? Height?


The Loft is 6' X 10' and is 6 1/2' high.

Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice looking loft. What was your budget on that loft. I do like it much better than the starter loft, more room better ventilation. Very nice for how fast you built it. Glad that Becky is getting those birds. She is on a mission. 

Randy


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Nice looking loft. What was your budget on that loft. I do like it much better than the starter loft, more room better ventilation. Very nice for how fast you built it. Glad that Becky is getting those birds. She is on a mission.
> 
> Randy


Hi Randy,

So far the total cost on this loft out of pocket is $140.00. I brought most of the materials to build it with me when I came down.

Ace


----------

